# Burrhill Bone-Yard updated web site



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

i like it very organized


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Mar 7, 2007)

Great start. That pirate ship was quite ambitious. You are braver than me.
I did notice a couple of missing pics. Be sure to check it in as many browsers as possible. You'd be suprised how different things can look in different browsers.

Good luck.


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

So I wanted to change around the web site again. revamped the home page along with adding full size pics when clicking on the thumbnails. Also added the latest props for 2008 so far......


----------

